# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wiersma (De Westereen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wiersma

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wiersma, De Westereen

Adres: Badhuswei 1-B, De Westereen

Website: www.wiersma.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wiersma*

----------

